# Ernie Borraga in the hospital



## Magicbob (Oct 12, 2016)

been following this on facebook, he can use our prayers.

10/10/16
Just got off the phone with Ernie Borraga  (Ernie Wayne) and he is not doing well. He is at Audobon hospital on  Poplar Level getting ready to be put in ICU. Ran alot of tests but not  sure what is causing his blood pressure to be so high and can't get  down. We know he has pneumonia also. He's still in emergency room  waiting for a room. Will update when i know more. He said this is the  worst he's been so that tells me it's really bad.

10/11/16 morning
Update on Ernie Borraga.  They finally got his blood pressure down. He has pneumonia in his right  lung. Is in room OHU2. They are doing dialyis on him this morning.  Waiting for test results and more info. Thanks everyone for all the  prayers and nice comments. I know they will pick up his spirits.

10/11/16 evening
Ernie is in the heart unit on the 2nd floor. They gave him a breathing  treatment while i was there. They have him on oxygen. They also did a  Ecogram on his heart. I watch but had no idea what it was showing. He  was headed for more test when i was leaving. They have his blood  pressure stabilized for now. Still don't know what the problem is with  the blood pressure. This is all i know.

10/12/16 noon
Just got to hospital and they are taking Ernie Borraga  down at 2:30 and put under. They are going to put a scope in to look at  his right lung. Then are going to clean it. Not sure what any of this  means.

10/12/16 evening
Just got home and Ernie Borraga  (Ernie Wayne) doing better. Was getting to eat something finally. Dr  said he did great, sucked off stuff from lung. Took some and sent off  for test on it. Going to do dialysis early in the morning. I think they  are going to try and ween him off of the oxygen. Blood pressure still a  little high and giving him shots for it.

sounds like he doing better


----------



## jsolie (Oct 12, 2016)

Prayers sent for Ernie and family.


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll be praying for him.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 13, 2016)

He is in my prayers..


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Bob! I had to change my password on FB, after that I quit seeing Ernie's posts. Thought about calling to check on him, but thought he might be in Dialysis. Glad to hear he's feeling better.....some better. 

I'll keep an eye on this thread. Get well soon Ernie!!


----------



## Sataro (Oct 13, 2016)

He will be in our prayers.


----------



## Herb G (Oct 13, 2016)

Prayers sent for him & his family.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 13, 2016)

Praying for Ernie and family.


----------



## Monty (Oct 13, 2016)

Will keep Ernie in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mark james (Oct 13, 2016)

Just back and getting caught up.

Thanks for starting the thread - I'll keep watching.

Ernie, you are in Nancy's and my thoughts!


----------



## Argo13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks for the update Bob, prayers sent.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 13, 2016)

Will be sending prayers till we hear he is out and up again.

I am NOT of FB so please keep us informed here.
Thank you.


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 13, 2016)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## mark james (Oct 13, 2016)

I just spoke to Ernie himself.  (I called to get his room number and they said I could talk to him).

He sounded in reasonable good spirits.  All of the above are accurate; Blood Pressure, Pneumonia, Right Lung issues.

He indicated he is starting to feel better.  The nurse had just arrived for "nurse thingies," so it was just a quick call.

I told him all his friends on IAP were thinking of him.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 13, 2016)

mark james said:


> I just spoke to Ernie himself.  (I called to get his room number and they said I could talk to him).
> 
> He sounded in reasonable good spirits.  All of the above are accurate; Blood Pressure, Pneumonia, Right Lung issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. Welcome back!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 13, 2016)

Many prayers for Ernie.

Mike


----------



## Akula (Oct 13, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## jeff (Oct 13, 2016)

Get well soon, Ernie!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 13, 2016)

I will be praying for him and his family.


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 13, 2016)

Just heard. Prayers sent. Get well soon.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 13, 2016)

Let's keep hearing 'good, and 'better' types of reports.   Get well, my pen-brother!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 13, 2016)

I ain't fun what Earnie is experiencing and I hope he gets well sooner rather than later...!

Hand in there, mate...!

Cheers
George


----------



## PapaTim (Oct 13, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rockb (Oct 14, 2016)

Remembering you in prayers Ernie.....the Great Physician is in control.....a good thing.  Rocky


----------



## tbroye (Oct 14, 2016)

Thoughts and Prayer for Ernie and a complete and fast recovery.


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 14, 2016)

update on Ernie from his mother

Went and checked on Ernie Borraga. Had to wait as he was having dialysis. When he got back to his room he was tired and in a foul mood. He looked better today. He got cleaned up and they changed his bed and he was in a better mood. Still no results from any of the tests but they should be taking the oxygen mask off soon. He is hoping he goes home this weekend but I doubt it. Thanks everyone for caring.


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 16, 2016)

saw a post yesterday, Ernie is home


----------



## randyrls (Oct 16, 2016)

Ernie; You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Pete275 (Oct 16, 2016)

Get well soon Ernie. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Wayne


----------



## mark james (Oct 16, 2016)

Ernie and I chatted earlier today.

Yes, he is back home.  He said he was feeling much better, albeit, very tired.

He sounded good, and is taking every day  - one at a time.


----------



## EBorraga (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. This one was really rough. Turns out I had pneumonia and a severe lung infection. I'm out now but only feel about 50%. I have a bunch of Dr's appointments this week to keep me on the mend. I'm still amazed at all the well wishes I received. Thanks again!!


----------

